# Your recommendations for Scotland please



## rgt (Oct 10, 2007)

I am in the process of planning our fortnights tour of Scotland in August....we have done this a few times now and combine visiting family as well as enjoying the fantastic scenary.
Whilst we love the Caravan Club sites, and use these regularly, what we need in the middle of our trip for 3/4 nights is a good site that has plenty to entertain our 5 year old...ideally a swimming pool either on site or close by...and evening entertainment close by either on site, or a walk in to the town.
Last year we used the Parkdean site at Ayr which was great, but then made the huge mistake of Marton Mere at Blackpool on the way home....never, ever again.
As always I greatly appreciate any advice given by the wonderful members of MHF.

Cheers

Ross, Jayne and William & bump


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

What about here http://www.holgates.com/brandedleys/facilities.php

Never sayed there myself but if I remember correctly it's got a good reputation and it has a pool, bar etc on site.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Killin cc site and tour from there.
Remember the saying

For ye weather tae be best
Keep tae the west.

Dave p


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*camping in scotland*

you do not say where you are going so here is afew that we have stayed on with our 8 year old grand daughtere
1) Lochside caravan site Forfar,playpark onsite,sialing,nearby,town centre and swimming pool 5 min walk,and fantastic toilet block.
2) Gart caravan site in Callander
3) Stonehaven caravan site,swimming pool indoor/outdoor,beach 3 mins,town centre 5mins.30 mi8ns to aberdeen and Dundee
4) Red Lion caravan site Arbroath,swimming pool,site,bar,playpark,rec room,beach 3 mins,harbour and town centre 5 mins.
I have been on them all and can reccomend them all,


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Rgt

I will tell you what we have just booked for our two week Easter trip.

2 nights at C&CC Scone
3 nights at Forest Hols Glenmore
2 nights at CC Grantown on Spey
3 nights at Broomfield Ullapool
2 nights at C&CC Inverewe
1 night at CC Kinlochewe
2 nights at C&CC Glencoe
Home

Not sure it will help

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

*holiday in scotland*

Try Stonehaven 16 mls . south of aberdeen every thing you would want
GEOMAR


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hezbez said:


> What about here http://www.holgates.com/brandedleys/facilities.php
> 
> Never sayed there myself but if I remember correctly it's got a good reputation and it has a pool, bar etc on site.


Been here myself was nice, has a wee pool and a sauna and the bar/restaurant on site did nice food at a reasonable price. Site fees I thought were on the dear side. There is no shop on site and the wee village just down from it is tiny with not much in it. You can drive quite easily to Castle Douglas (food town) with good moho parking or Kirkcudbright (artists town) again easy moho parking. Lovely places to visit and a few sites around, council run ones in both places I have mentioned.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

We have planned three long holidays in Scotland over the years together with our children, some magnificent scenary. But on every occasion it rained continuously.

So we don,t risk it there any more.

C.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

CliveMott said:


> We have planned three long holidays in Scotland over the years together with our children, some magnificent scenary. But on every occasion it rained continuously. So we don,t risk it there any more.
> C.


Could have done with your help, good buddy, when fending off the masses in this thread:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-6283-0-days0-orderasc-.html



Dave


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

How about the Glen Nevis site just outside Fort William.

http://www.glen-nevis.co.uk/touring/index.htm

Seems to offer everything your looking for including swimming at Fort William


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

CliveMott said:


> We have planned three long holidays in Scotland over the years together with our children, some magnificent scenary. But on every occasion it rained continuously.
> 
> So we don,t risk it there any more.
> 
> C.


you were just unlucky, it never rains here in scotland. come again.

dave


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

It does rain occasionally in Scotland but only on grumpy old men as we are very selective about our visitors :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

carolgavin said:


> It does rain occasionally in Scotland but only on grumpy old men as we are very selective about our visitors :lol: :lol: :lol:


i could not spell okashionally, so thats why i put never!

dave


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I have some affection for the Glen Nevis site on two counts. One. they don't charge for EHU unless you want it. They interpret things as the electricity is free but you rent the post 

Two, that was the best shower I have ever had while motorhoming. After a day up Ben Nevis, it was long, hot and steamy; just what the doctor ordered 

Dave


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

If you're a member of CCC, it's the National Feast of Lanterns in Kinross, 19-23 August.

These are fantastic events - lots of entertainment, accesory stores, kiddies play area, etc. The culmination of the lighting of the units on Sat night is quite magical, especially for children (such as myself). It might be seen as a bit expensive (£47 for Fri/Sat, children free; but £9 for Thur, Sun) but our kids got lots of pleasure and still talk about some of those trips.

To support this activity, there are always lots of Temporary Holiday Sites in the area. These tend to have few facilities, but are cheap.

We hope to go, and include a 2-4 week tour of Scotland / North of England (It always feels a long way from Norfolk, although the continent is actually further, but weather is more predictable: [rain in Scotland].)

Hope this helps
Gordon


----------



## rgt (Oct 10, 2007)

We really appreciate the sites recommended.....stayed at Glen Nevis site a couple of years ago and ran up the Ben about a third of the way, one of the most fantastic runs I have ever done.

Really like the idea of the Lanterns at Kinross, and also like the look of staying at Callandar.

Has anyone every stayed at Pitlochry....particularly the bigger commercial sites???....any thoughts?

We are also at Cashel for a couple of days where we have relatives that have a permanent pitch.......the idea now is to fill some time between Coldsteam and Loch Lomond or Loch Lomond and home.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

4) Red Lion caravan site Arbroath,swimming pool,site,bar,playpark,rec room,beach 3 mins,harbour and town centre 5 mins. 

Wow that is a blast from the past, is it the same one i was taken to in 1962?  
If i remember rightly loved arbroath but don't go in the sea unless you want to freeze :lol:


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

rgt said:


> We really appreciate the sites recommended.....stayed at Glen Nevis site a couple of years ago and ran up the Ben about a third of the way, one of the most fantastic runs I have ever done.
> 
> .


I know what you mean, I've done the Ben Hill Race twice now. It's a beast of a race. I was nearly a case for the circling big yellow budgie the second time!


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

> I know what you mean, I've done the Ben Hill Race twice now. It's a beast of a race.


Reminds me of a story. I was up seeing a mate in Ft William twenty odd years ago. We went to see the half Ben race that was on but found out you had to pay to get into the spectating area where the race was being started from. All of the entrances into the place had an official of some sort taking a token admission fee. We were skint but Gary noticed one bloke getting in gratis after mumbling something about being a competitor. So in we went. Once inside we mooched around & watched agog as the competitors ran half way up the side of Ben Nevis & back down again in about forty minutes. The thought of all this exercise & the previous days trudge up to the summit had made us hungry  So we looked around & found this huge tent full of beautifull pastries, cakes & delicious cooking for the people attending this great event. There was stacks of food & we were the only ones in the tent. So round we went sampling all the lovely cream cakes & delicious home made fudges etc. We ate for about fifteen minutes & I picked up a 2nd slice of a huge cream sponge cake just in case I got hungry later on & then left the tent.

However just as we were leaving I noticed a very distinguished bunch of ladies & gents coming in via another entrance. I did'nt think much more of this & assumed they had come in for a snack. It was only later when the PA system anounced that the judging for the cookery contest had begun that I realised we had made a bit of a blunder  & had been eating the stuff the contestants had made for the competition 

Apologies to anyone concerned, D.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Eee yer a bad un Dave. Bet you thought the catering was good. Your story reminds me of a time walking with my dog along a canal tow path. She stole a burly anglers sandwiches. 'Course I tut tutted and said the dog belonged to someone else.


----------

